# Academy Question



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of a Department sponsoring a recruit however, the recruit pays for the academy or splits the cost with the town?

Second question is how much does it cost to go through the full time academy?

thanks


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

Needham requires recruits to pay the tuition cost upfront, but pay you almost full pay in the academy.


----------



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

RustyShackleford said:


> Needham requires recruits to pay the tuition cost upfront, but pay you almost full pay in the academy.


thank you. do you know the price?


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

When I went through the PD paid up front but took $100 a week out of my check. They bought some of the equipment, but required us to buy the rest.

You are looking at about $3,000 for the full-time academy including equipment. I believe the R/I academy is now $300 including books.


----------



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

Mortal knight said:


> When I went through the PD paid up front but took $100 a week out of my check. They bought some of the equipment, but required us to buy the rest.
> 
> You are looking at about $3,000 for the full-time academy including equipment. I believe the R/I academy is now $300 including books.


approx 3K, ok thanks!!


----------

